# New Terminology Contest



## jts70

First I would like to say thanks for your efforts, I'll do my part to help anyway I can.

My submittal :

smoke signals


----------



## teacup13

*Culinary Fantasies - when you type this, its highlighted or use short form CF (like this ECB)*


----------



## gypsyseagod

smokin' shots  or platter pics??


----------



## keywesmoke

Thanks for your efforts to keep us family friendly. 

My entries:

'Q View

Smokeshot(s)

Digital Drool


----------



## low&slow

I edited my previous posts that contained the "p" word.
How about plain ole "drool"? Its short and simple.
Or "eye candy".


----------



## t-bone tim

I too was thinkin eye candy,since as the saying goes " we eat with our eyes first "
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to low & slow


----------



## cheech

A hearty thanks for your efforts.

Visual vittles


----------



## deejaydebi

Gee thanks guys! I hate those miserable buggers! I didn't know they could find us by a few words like that. It just should be against the law or something.

How about goodies, groceries, pix, food, Q ...


----------



## wvsmokeman

Thanks for all your efforts mods. I will edit my posts as well. As for a new term, how about "Smoked Art"?


----------



## billyq

I like the term "product". Or how about "groceries" like they say in central Texas?

A wise man once said "It don't need no tuning plates if it's got a good draw."


----------



## msmith

How about just plain old Vittles.


----------



## beer-b-q

How about: *"Smm MOKIN"*


----------



## ultramag

If you're not too worried about originality another Q site calls it pron because they had already been down this road. Kinda funny and it is easy to remember.


----------



## squeezy

How about " Q drool" ?


----------



## virgo53

I Like the term "smoke screens", it keeps the subject out of the forbidden zone and may only bring up military sites as users of "smoke screens" when web searched


----------



## salbaje gato

since the pics are there for all to see, how about   "PUB GRUB"


----------



## Dutch

Folks, as most of you are aware; Monty and I are sponsoring the contest to see who can come up with the best terminology to describe the awesome food pixs that you all post here at SMF. Remember that we are steering away from the f/p term.

Monty and I are donating a Maverick ET-73 Redi-Check thermometer (or similar thermometer) as the prize to the winner.

Weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll take suggestions until June 2nd, select the top 3 or 4 and run a poll so you all can vote.

For those that have made their suggestions on the â€œA word from your Moderatorsâ€ thread, weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll copy your suggestions to this thread.

Thanks for playing!!


----------



## Dutch

Dutch: Food Drool
Monty: VizTeeze


----------



## squeezy

Eye Q or I.Q. for short


----------



## linescum

Qgasm.....


----------



## short one

I would like to submit a couple of acronyms which would be highlighted and defined when pointed to, like ECB, GOSM, and all the others do.

POSM-pictures of smoked masterpieces

or

POSF-pictures of smoked food

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## deejaydebi

Q-pix? Vittle Flicks?  Smoked delights?


----------



## hawgheaven

Digi-Q
FoodCam
SmokeCam
Q-Cam


----------



## hawgheaven

Qorn (pronounced "corn")


----------



## peculiarmike

SmokeSnaps


----------



## brettp

How 'bout:
Forn - Food Porn


----------



## watery eyes

How about "*Q-Views*" or "*Smoke-Shots*"....


----------



## gypsyseagod

"shots from the q-cam" or just "q-cam"


----------



## shellbellc

I like the eye candy one or how about 
fool drool


----------



## salbaje gato

the  best ive heard so far is 'EYE-Q'    although im kinda partial to "CATNIP'  LOL   WILDCAT. PS.  maybe we could narrow down the favorites and vote on the winner  like american idol, hmmmmmm.. how about "american i q'  WILDCAT


----------



## monty

Hey everybody!

This thing is turning into more fun than the law should allow!
Thanks for pitching in and giving us a hand in keeping the site a great site! Keep the ideas coming and we'll soon narrow down to a few and the voting will begin!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy

I'd like to thank you for your vote for 'EYE Q' ... you are the best!


----------



## vulcan75001

smoke-n-show

or how bout an icon or create a smiley to represent the words or phrase...then you wouldn't have to worry about any kind of word search to associate any porn with the site


----------



## squeezy

Great idea Vulcan ... it may hurt my chances ...but I endorse your idea ...


----------



## bigal

How about just "PIX"?  Show me your PIX!  I've said something similar and got slapped!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But I still got to see the "pix"!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i still think q-cam  maybe w/ a special smiley or crossed tongs....


----------



## meowey

Although I too am partial to CATNIP, "EYE-Q" has a certain attraction.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven

Great minds think alike... see post #23...


----------



## mikey2gunz

Well, I'll offer the following:

"*PORQ*," "*PORQQ*," and/or "*PORQQQ*" still pronounced pork- a fun blending of the "p" word and of course the "Q" in BBQ. I remember when I was younger the word, "pork" was synonomous with the word "intercourse!!!" The QQ & QQQ is of course a rating system:

"Johnny's *PorQQ* was incredible, you see the bark on that rack?"

& 

"*PORX*" "*PORXX*," and/or "*PORXXX*!" a nifty quadruple threat of a word which blends the following:
pork, porN, pix, & "X".... it maintains the plural sound of "pork," it reminds us about the naughty nature of the word with the "X"!!!!

Either way, there's only one letter to change, easy to remember, and fun too!

Mikey2Gunz


----------



## triple b

I like "Eye-Q" as well as the icon thing 
Maybe of a camera maybe with a flash?


----------



## hawgheaven

Like this?


----------



## zapper

It seems to me that most forums just tend to use plain old uninspired 

"PICS"

 But I think that it gets the point across pretty quick, If we are looking to make it an acronymn (SP) Maybe it could stand for "Produce Imersed in Cooking Smoke"

"SNAPS" I'll leave the acronymns to the more talented

"FLIX" or "FLICKS" although most commonly in relation to moving "PICS"

A series of PICS could be referred to as "SBS" for Step By Step and the End Results could be "ER"

While I never found the "P" word offensive, I did wonder why it was so common, I also think that some type it in using a "Zero" inplace of the letter "O" to try and fool search engines.


I am no "Goody two shoe" and not easily offended, I would figure that this is an adult site and an occasional slip of the tounge would be expected and even considered funny on occasion, and far be it from me to impose my values on anyone else, but clean is a good thing, that is what makes dirty so much fun!


----------



## squeezy

Glad so many of you like " Eye Q" ... eye would never have guessed .... thanks!


----------



## jts70

Squeezy.... I think you have come up with a winner ... got my vote


----------



## gypsyseagod

it may not work for pics but a new "how to cook" thread called... que-tips might juast be funny & relevant


----------



## gypsyseagod

oops q-cam was done- i like i-que too. what about "food flix" and i'm still gunning for que-tips as a how to thread.


----------



## up in smoke

O.K. guys…here’s a few, first my fav, 

Foodys
Q4U2vu
Eyeballers
Droolers
Lick&Pix
Slobberama


----------



## ikinya6

"vittle pics" made me laugh. (Sorry, I forgot who posted that one, but I liked it). "Eye-Q" is pretty clever, too.


----------



## squeezy

Found an idea for vegetarians ... for th "P" word ....


----------



## squeezy

I like that too for a how-to-thread ...


----------



## lisacsco

qcam is a good one, easy and fast to type


----------



## camocook

There's a lot of good ones so far.I submit "drool starters".


----------



## tonto1117

What about...... *BIB PIX *


----------



## gypsyseagod

pit pix ??


----------



## camocook

I like "pit pix" only six letters.


----------



## zapper

Pit pix....hmmm, good

PIT PEEKS

PEEKS

PIT PICS

TALES FROM THE PIT

IMAGAGES! 

ATTACHED

Pan a Vision

QV for Q Vision

QPX for que pix


----------



## hhersh

New'Cue or NewQ.....


----------



## zapper

NUQ
NU Q
NU QU

not to be confused with PHA Q


----------



## mrgrumpy

I think what ever it is, it needs to be looked into real carefully.  I did a Google search for the words "eye candy".... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That would just bring them in still..... 

So, before making that final decision, do a couple of searches and see what you find.... I would hope nothing bad.... 

Just my $0.02 worth....

Bill


----------



## monty

Excellent point!

We will have to be carefull and test the new term.

Ever try to do a search on "White House" Not for the faint of heart!

Thanks again for the excellent tip
and
Cheers!


----------



## zapper

I was thinking about posting that very same refference.LOL


----------



## squeezy

Please stop shouting !!!


----------



## zapper

Lick 'em and stick 'ems


----------



## hhersh

O.K....


----------



## pigcicles

Haven't seen the narrowed down results yet. Having a hard time?? Thought I'd bump this back up so maybe you can get a few more entries.

Good Luck All


----------



## gofish

I still like .............. money shot ............ it has a nice ring to it.


Forgive me for thinking this out loud, but .............

ANY thing can be related to Kevin Bacon, or dr*gs, or pornography, or religion for that matter............. as long as its not the "P*rn" word, whats the difference? I dont see anyone offended in our chat room when the 'S' word (or ANY other word for that matter) is dropped. If some p*rn spam pops up just report it and dont look at it .............. Am I being to crazy here? This place is great .......... we all seem to have fun with each other and certain "play on word" phrases, and it doesnt seem offend anyone. What about half the slogans that were summited for the get together............. I smoked a Butt, or I rubbed butts at the ......... you get it, right? .......... Is any one really offended by the few spammers that get in here? Lets be honest........  Maybe we should Poll this question first, just a thought before we cave into these spammers.


----------



## mikey2gunz

*qorn* or porq- very simple.

Mike


----------

